# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Alcatel MTK Dongle تحديثات :  Alcatel MTK Dongle - Version 1.12 Released.

## mohamed73

*Alcatel MTK Dongle - Version 1.12 Released.* 
- General improvement in connection with Alcatel MTK Phones 
- Added boot loader for new flash chip phones
- Fixed read codes in OT-710 phones
- Fixed read codes in OT-606 phones
- Fixed flash procedure in OT-710 phones
- Added tons of flashes for OT-710 phones : Brand, unbranded and many
operators  *Direct Link to Version 1.12:* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Misc Downloads:* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *B.R.,
Viru*

----------


## masterc

شكر                                                              خاص

----------


## inconito

A quoi peut il servir ?

----------

